# El Grande Grip Section



## Aderhammer (Feb 18, 2008)

Can't get the nib and feed out, have no problems w/ any of my other fp's, what to do? This is a new nib w/ no ink through it.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 18, 2008)

Andrew

Sometimes it gets just stuck in there.  Make sure your are gripping the nib and feed together and just pull it out.  You my have to wiggle it a bit.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 18, 2008)

Still doesn't want to come out! i'm getting ready to get the .22 out!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 18, 2008)

Andrew - soak the nib in warm water for a minute or two.  There are some feeds that do seem to get tightly lodged in the nib holder.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Lou!


----------

